# Incentive to lose weight



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Slap in the face incentive!

The Saturday before Christmas, on a lark, I decided to run in a local 5k race. Upon registering, the guy asked me for my weight. Much to my dismay, I had topped the 200lb line the day before...so he signed me up for the 200lb + category plus my age bracket (44-49). At 6'1", I can carry the weight. I don't look like I'm 200lbs - I lift weights 3x per week so I've convinced myself it's all muscle.. 

Guess what? I won. Yeah, I won the "fat guy division". 200 runners, 20+ in my division and I'm the fastest fat guy. Not just the fastest _old _fat guy, but I ran against 20 year olds too. I came in 3rd in my agegroup, but since I won the other division, I couldn't get a 3rd place prize. My kids are stilling having a blast teasing me as the fat guy. 

Since January 1, due to this embarassment, I have dropped 7 pound and have 7 to go. It's amazing how quickly a few pounds can creap up on you. I've dropped from 203 to 196 and will reach 189 by the next 5k race on 2/28 !! In May of 2007, I had to run in the "heavy division" for a sprint duathlon - I was just over the weight limit of 185LB !!!! Time flies when you eat like crap.

*Now that my embarrassment and goals are in writing, in public, I have to do it.*


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I am in the same boat as you. Started out last January at 204. Now I'm down to 186. Lost 18 lbs just by mountain bike riding. Just getting out and changing my eating habits (less eating out, more eating in). 

Hope to get down to the 170 lb range by riding this year after I get my new road bike. 

Good Luck!!!!!!!


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

*Great topic*

I think this is VERY fitting for this forum too. 

Good luck on your quest to lighten the ENTIRE machine!


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

As a side note...at age 46, it's a real pain to lose weight. When I was in my 20's, I could seemingly drop 15lbs overnight. Now, I scratch and eek out one pound here, one pound there. If I cheat for one day, I feel like I gain 3lbs back. It sucks. It takes 24 hour per day, 7 day per week diligence. 

On the plus side, my next race is actually March 7th which gives me an extra week. I get mild support from home becuase I don't look overweight. It's more of dropping those last couple pounds. My wife constantly reminds me that at 6'1", 196lbs, 43in chest (jacket size) and 34in waist....I'm not fat. True...I'm in shape. She doesn't understand my need to drop weight *not* for my appearance but for the physical performance in races. It's just the difference between a competitor and a non-competitor.

My weight-loss credo: Eat breakfast like a KING, lunch like a PRINCE, dinner like a PAUPER. No food after 7pm. 100oz of water per day. Cut my carbs in half (or more).


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you want to know if you're fat or not, get your body composition checked. It will let you know what is muscle and what "isn't." If you live near a university with a Health & Sport Science department of some sort, give them a call and ask if they can do it. You're more likely to get an accurate measurement that way.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

What was your time?
LS


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I here you, this time of year is hard. I put on some weight over winter but our training camp helped burn some of it off. I was scared when I hit 159, but lots of riding & watching what I eat has got me back down to 153. I still need to lose 1.5 pounds to be at my strongest racing weight.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Last year I went to the doctor. I weighed 226. She scheduled me to take a sleep study for $1600, which my crummy insurance wouldn't pay for. I decided to lose weight instead, and four months later I was at 182. Sleep apnea gone. Blood pressure down. Bike speed way up.

I'd like to lose 10 more lbs. but its real hard now.

I spent the $1600 on a new bike.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

george kraushaar said:


> Last year I went to the doctor. I weighed 226. She scheduled me to take a sleep study for $1600, which my crummy insurance wouldn't pay for. I decided to lose weight instead, and four months later I was at 182. Sleep apnea gone. Blood pressure down. Bike speed way up.
> 
> I'd like to lose 10 more lbs. but its real hard now.
> 
> I spent the $1600 on a new bike.


Hells yeah!!


----------



## SimeofPag (Jan 31, 2009)

hey guys,

All of you are well accomplished. I'm tryin to loose those that last 10 pounds. 30 gone already but these last few are hard especially with riding 1.5hours a day and wanting to eat everything in sight! Got any ideas?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

SimeofPag said:


> hey guys,
> 
> All of you are well accomplished. I'm tryin to loose those that last 10 pounds. 30 gone already but these last few are hard especially with riding 1.5hours a day and wanting to eat everything in sight! Got any ideas?


#1 CHANGE - If you're like me, you get in a rhythm when you find what works and you stick to it religiously. Problem is your body gets accustomed to it and adapts. Try changing some things up - adding activities you don't normally do, eating some different foods, etc.

#2 REST - I couldn't believe what happened to me a couple weeks ago. I hit a plateau and had no idea how it could have happened. I have PLENTY of fat left to use. Luckily, I've been keeping a training journal with all of the food I eat, times, activity, etc., so I decided to look back and see if I could figure out a culprit. I had been on the bike for 24 days straight!! I took a day off, then the following day I weighed myself and had dropped a couple pounds.

Keep your body guessing and good luck! 
-Chris


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

George, 

How much has your weight loss improved your riding? What was your average speed before your weight loss and what is it now? I need some inspiration!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a mountain route that I rode initially in 1 hour forty minutes when I started. The last time I rode it I was down to 1 hr 15 min.

I notice the biggest difference in staying with the pack in my club. I used to languish hopelessly behind, but now I stay with the fastest until the final home sprint. And that's with guys who are 10-18 years younger (I am 60).


----------

